# The Good News Thread



## sags (May 15, 2010)

So much bad news out there...........

Maybe we could have a thread about what little good news there seems to be..........?

GM announced they will invest 1 Billion dollars in the Oshawa, Ontario auto plant.

Toyota announced they will build a new assembly line and up to 800 jobs at Cambridge, Ontario.

Wheat prices are soaring and Canada looks to have a bountiful harvest.

Farmland prices are rising rapidly, especially in Saskatchewan, which will help farmers borrow against equity or retire comfortably. After decades of struggles, they deserve a break.

So...........what is the good news in your neck of the woods?


----------



## NakorOranges (Jul 19, 2012)

I started trading for the first time on thursday. Im using questrade, and mis read some info. I ended up buying the wrong stock for 1000$ american on margin, which then proceeded to go down 12%.

OOPS.

The good news is I got out at 7% down and that I plan to keep trying...hopefully with fewer misclicks


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

It's summertime.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*depends which side of the fence you're on*

Penitentiary expansion underway:


> In August of 2010, the expansion, which would see 96 beds added to the Medium Security Unit and 50 beds to the Minimum Security Unit, was announced. The project budgeted $15 million for the Medium Security Unit expansion and $110 million for the Minimum Security Unit expansion.
> 
> http://w.drumhellermail.com/index.php/news/local-news/10681-institution-expansion-underway


- more good paying jobs
- higher house prices/demand
- the _cons_ can be listed elsewhere :upset:


----------



## Navigate Sensibly (Oct 24, 2011)

The weather is nice.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

no news = good news, have a nice day! :biggrin:


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

barrick gold is at a good buy price and I picked up Siemen yesterday at a nice low price, that's good and makes me happy


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

The market is getting closer to a bottom with each passing week.:encouragement::encouragement::encouragement::encouragement:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

The heck w investing. This the the best news I have heard about all year, here is the video of those kids that sent a lego man into space earlier this year.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQwLmGR6bPA

CC you should have more lego links in your weekly round ups. lol.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

My good news is after 5 months being diagnosed with Stage 4 Cancer , My brother is still going strong and the chemo is working.


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

That's great news Marina. Now the euro markets are turning positive, plus the Olympics have traditionally been a general positive for the markets !!


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

I am so glad to hear about your brother, Marina. Without good health, money doesn't mean much.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I can't help getting smarter and more gorgeous every single day. Today too... Yeahhhh :biggrin:


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

Dow has gained in the last 9 out of 10 months.


----------



## NakorOranges (Jul 19, 2012)

Given that harper is selling out our resources I thought at the very least I should get in on it and put all my money (only 1000$ mind you atm) in CNQ yesterday hoping for good earnings report. Went down 1.4% in anticipation, but is now up 6% today


----------



## Vitalogy80 (Apr 12, 2009)

NakorOranges said:


> Given that harper is selling out our resources I thought at the very least I should get in on it and put all my money (only 1000$ mind you atm) in CNQ yesterday hoping for good earnings report. Went down 1.4% in anticipation, but is now up 6% today


Good trade Nakor, but I'd caution doing too much trading with only $1000 account. The problem with trading with limited money is all the fees you're going to have to pay. If you're paying $10/trade, you're basically paying 2% right off the top ($20 total). So you end up needing to make a lot more in your trades to overcome those fees. I'd recommend just parking the money in TD EFunds as you don't need to pay transaction fees and they've got the lowest MERs. You'll also be able to contribute with small amounts like $50/time.


----------



## NakorOranges (Jul 19, 2012)

Im with questrade so its 10$ for the buy and sell...basically i have to sell at over a 1% up to make money. Not that bad really. Also I have some amount of free comission for invites and the signing up bonus.

Overall im still down 40$ since i started thanks to accidentaly buying primo water in the wrong currency and having it immediatly drop 10% -.-

But between this and suncors swing im almost breaking even haha.


----------



## NakorOranges (Jul 19, 2012)

Thats it. Im putting another 2000$ in. My uranium stock (tse:uuu) went up 6% yesterday and today (so far) and i only had a sad $1000 in there. Seriously though, I have picked 3 different stocks that went up by 6% or more. Im putting more money into this. awwww yeeeaaahh.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

NakorOranges said:


> 1. My uranium stock (tse:uuu) went up 6% yesterday and today (so far)...
> 2. awwww yeeeaaahh.


1. A no brainer to have bought at current prices [especially at the 52 week low].
2. Ditto! :encouragement:

Be aware however, that it's a very volatile stock.


----------



## NakorOranges (Jul 19, 2012)

I didnt get in that early sadly, your damn near doubling up!!! I bought it soley on the news Japan was reopening (and therefore other countries following suit) some of their plants.


----------



## RedRose (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes, Markets seem to be UP these days.
*This is Good News.*

Not good if you are waiting to buy though.
I am waiting to jump in.
I can sit it out a bit longer...:chuncky:


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

The TSX is in positive territory YTD--up 0.65% as of closing yesterday!!

We're in the money!!:encouragement::highly_amused::biggrin-new::tickled_pink:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...ears-highest-close-since-2008/article4486567/


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

Talk about putting a damper on the good news thread - Belguy posting positive results YTD :eek2:
Remember the last time that happened
September is one of the worst months for stocks, even during a presidential cycle


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

Yes, I am quite concerned about September when all of the big traders get back from the beach or golf course. I think that the markets will either take off or crash or perhaps just drift along as they have been. Anybody want to bet against those three possible outcomes?

Anyway, I think that I will continue to hide under the bed at least until we get September out of the way.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Belguy said:


> 1. I am quite concerned about September... Anybody want to bet against those three possible outcomes?
> 2. I think that I will continue to hide under the bed at least until we get September out of the way.


1. You are









This is the Good News thread!

2. It's the weekend, a beautiful one at that & markets are closed, go out and enjoy some fresh air and start worrying about September on Monday. :rolleyes2:


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The government is spending cash to better protect against flood disasters in Manitoba and Saskatchewan.

Acting to prevent flooding, is good news I think, although I wonder why nobody thought of it before now.

http://www.canada.com/news/Ottawa+o...anada.com+National+News)&utm_content=My+Yahoo


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

Best performing ETF's:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...the-rebound-top-etfs-since-09/article4490554/


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

Time to take some money off the table with the infamous month of September looming???

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...sp-500-touches-four-year-high/article4491375/

What are you doing?


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Belguy said:


> Time to take some money off the table with the infamous month of September looming???
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...sp-500-touches-four-year-high/article4491375/
> 
> What are you doing?


Exactly - what are you doing? You have your own doom & gloom thread to depress everyone - please stay out of this one!!


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Belguy said:


> This is the kind of reply that I do not feel belongs in this forum and must surely go against forum rules. I would hope that the member who submitted this will receive a warning from the forum administrators. I have NEVER told a fellow forum member to "stay out" of anything and this kind of a comment reflects more on the poster than on the intended recipient. Anyway, thanks for your input--you made my day--NOT!!!:upset::frown:ffended::disgust:
> 
> Uncalled for!!!


Really? I recall you giving some of us crap for talking about uplifting sports in one of your Euro-downer threads. That's pretty much the same thing, which is why I mentioned it.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Belguy said:


> Sir, I was kidding about the sports thing and my comments were not of a personal nature because I just do not stoop to that sort of thing.
> 
> It was said in jest but your comments were not. Therein lies the difference.:distrust::disturbed::hurt::disgust:
> 
> Anyway, nuff said on my part.


When it comes to sports, you shouldn't kid around!

Where was my 'personal attack'? I just pointed out that you were off topic for this thread and shouldn't continue to post off topic comments.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Four Pillars said:


> When it comes to sports, you shouldn't kid around!


LOL, but it would depend on the sport, no? :biggrin: Speaking of which, I miss the Olympics. :grumpy: 

*Mr. Belguy:* don't you think you're overreacting just a little bit?! Please don't talk about looming events here [real or imagined] & respect what was written on post #1...."Maybe we could have a thread about what little good news there seems to be."

Where is your humour? Please, hakuna matata! 

Michael J. Fox Returns To Television In NBC Comedy Series - [happy for him].
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...omedy-series-at-comcast-s-nbc.html?cmpid=yhoo


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

He's been GREAT in his role on The Good Wife!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

In other good news, Apple regains the lead in US stocks, rewarding those of us who stuck with them...

And the weather is great: In The Beach yesterday morning and on Galiano Isldand this morning. What a day of travel! 12 hours door-to-door...


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

I agree with Four Pillars above that ranting and raving about European economic situation does not belong on the "Good News" thread.
There are at least half a dozen other threads where those are being discussed regularly.

Having said that, I am not sure everything posted here can be unequivocally considered good news by everyone.
There are two sides to every coin.

For instance, some of the things posted at the beginning of the thread, such as the rising prices of corn and wheat, or the opening of new auto plants in Ontario (via under-the-table subsidies) - I am not sure if those are really good news.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

GM has filed the papers to have soil tested and water and hydro lines rerouted on their property at the CAMI plant in Ingersoll, Ontario.

The rumor is GM will be building a new Hybrid vehicle there.

How are more auto jobs not good news? Every auto assembly job creates another 7 jobs.

Better they build in Canada rather than China, I would think.

I agree that I don't like taxpayer subsidies much........but that is how the game is played these days.

If we want the jobs.........we have to pay.


----------

